# new sponsor me edit!



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Haha, i really wanted to be the person that tells you "you suck, dont even think about getting sponsors" and as much as i want to say it you're otherwise. You have loads of skills. Like your pretty fucking good. haha good job.


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

Not bad. With my help you could be the best.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Turned it off before it was over. Zeach, Sloppy spins, shaky cam, etc. etc.


----------



## areveruz (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm pretty sure that you were also told that you had to be a better rider. You must have missed those comments in your last thread. Just changing the music won't help your odds.


----------



## scott_murray (May 5, 2013)

i dont know shit about sponsorships but really cool vid, makes me want to get a lot better. thanks for sharing.


----------



## BigAL (Feb 19, 2013)

You are a lot better than I am but first, fire your camera man or get a tripod. Best of luck with getting sponsored


----------



## MnSummit (Feb 16, 2011)

Overall it was totally sloppy. You zeached pretty much everything and your camera man sucks. If you can pull your shit together and clean it up it would be pretty good.


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

i'm still new to the snowboard world, but familiar with the skateboard industry. if i have any advice for you, it's to keep riding and clean up those tricks. 

a lot of people will tell you that any decent park/street rider can do those tricks, and the main difference between someone who has tricks in the bag and someone who people want to watch (and ride like), is style. not to say that you don't have any, but you could bang out a video next year with 10x harder tricks and it wouldn't make any difference. 

i'll take a clean, stylish, backside 180 over a sloppy 1080 any day. 

i can tell you are looking for motivation - the correct place for a sponsor me video is in the hands of a company... preferably one you have taken the time to get to know, and like what they are doing. so i will say, big up! keep pushing. get clean. simplify...

if you have no idea what i'm talking about, google "tom penny"

dude can kickflip off a curb and make it look fucking amazing.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

On the upside, this is miles better than the previous video.

Unfortunately, it is still lightyears away from sponsorship level (other than some free swag from a local boardshop maybe).


----------



## AntipodeanSam (Apr 19, 2013)

BigAL said:


> You are a lot better than I am but first, fire your camera man or get a tripod. Best of luck with getting sponsored


Not a bad watch, I'm not qualified to judge your technique but it does look a little messy. Reminded me of........ Cloverfield, sort that camera out boy, I felt seasick. Keep at it!!


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Not horrible, but style needs to be cleaned up a lot. Hands were very wacky waving inflatable arm flailing tube man. Looks like you're a decent park rider, but definitely not up to the skill level you need for sponsorship yet.

If you're enjoying snowboarding then just keep riding for yourself and improving instead of worrying about getting sponsored. Sponsorship is a crappy job anyway.


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

I can say first hand coming up through this website by taking advice on season edits that you're getting closer. Its basically a 50/50 split on whether people will like the song since everyone has different tastes. 

As far as tricks make them look a lot better and that what will make you stand out. Anyone can huck a bunch of tricks but making them look good is key.


----------



## Dennis Janz (Feb 27, 2012)

thanks for all the tips guys. I will work a lot on cleaning up my riding next year. i landed one sponsor already and i have a choice on another two clothing brands.... and best of all i have a pro filmer for next year!! thanks people.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I would say this, and please take it as what it is meant constructive criticism...

Unless you are a cute 6-10 year old like this

6 year-old snowboarder Dylan Heinstein 2011 edit - YouTube

Then your standard of tricks is probably falling a little low, not too say you cannot ride, but at that level i could find you 20 riders in our local park aged 12 that would be making you feel like a newbie... 

My advice would be simple, if you really want to know what level you are at, then enter some local slopestyle competitions, and go from there, it will teach you a lot, including the fact that there are MANY people that are riding PRO that have no sponsorship and that MOST pros do it for the love, not for the money or sponsorship.

It is a very hard place to break into to make a living and in the current climate just as hard to get even a few freebies...

So ask yourself a question, why would a company give stuff to you and not someone winning comps...??? The answer is simple they wouldn't, so if you want to improve your chances, you need to work harder and win stuff, or just carry on riding for the enjoyment...

Whatever you choose, remember that it is about having fun and if you do become good enough well done...


----------

